# painting aluminum exterior door.



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

diygal52 said:


> What is the best way to paint an exterior aluminum door. It is stripped down to aluminum.


I would prime it with an alkyd primer although a superbonding acrylic one would work too. Then two coats of quality paint store, not box store, exterior latex paint with nice UV protection---especially if going with a darker door color.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The best paint jobs I see on exterior metal doors are the ones painted with auto body paint. I've seen auto body guys spray these types of doors to a glass-like finish. Other than that a mini roller will do the trick............semi-gloss or high gloss looks the best in my opinion.


----------



## Duration (Apr 11, 2011)

Galvanized metal can be tricky with oil based primers. If this a true aluminum door, I'd put 2 coats of Duration ext gloss on it. No primer needed. It would be best sprayed with an airless to reduce lapping. If you must brush and roll it, take it down, find some shade and use XIM latex extender to slow the drying down a smidge to help with flow and leveling. Oil based paints will give you a more automotive-ish finish. Who wants to use oil if they can avoid it though, right?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Clean the door well using tsp or similar product. If the surface is glossy scuff sand it. You will only need to apply primer if you have any raw aluminum, where the aluminum has oxidized. Apply 2 coats of a quality 100% acrylic latex. I would not use an oil base, as an oil base will not expand and contract with the aluminum like a latex will. I prefer Sherwin Williams Exterior Superpaint. You can apply with a 1/4 mohair mini roller and a brush to cut in. Using the low nap mini roller will give you a brush free smooth finish.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am starting to see a lot of mis-information about oil based paints not expanding and contracting. Do you realize automotive paint is some of the most brittle paint you can use and the metal on your car expands and contracts just like anything on our house. Go push on one of your fenders and see how much it will flex. That is a lot more than the wood on your house expands and contracts. It will also survive quite a ding/dent before it's bond is broken and cracks. This constant stating that oil base paints won't expand and contract is simply not true. We have been using oil based paints on plenty of products for over 100 years. We use oil based pint on radiators for in-home heating systems and there isn't much in, around or even on your house that will expand & contract on a daily basis more than that.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Matthewt1970 said:


> I am starting to see a lot of mis-information about oil based paints not expanding and contracting. Do you realize automotive paint is some of the most brittle paint you can use and the metal on your car expands and contracts just like anything on our house. Go push on one of your fenders and see how much it will flex. That is a lot more than the wood on your house expands and contracts. It will also survive quite a ding/dent before it's bond is broken and cracks. This constant stating that oil base paints won't expand and contract is simply not true. We have been using oil based paints on plenty of products for over 100 years. We use oil based pint on radiators for in-home heating systems and there isn't much in, around or even on your house that will expand & contract on a daily basis more than that.


I'm saying that acrylic latex has more flexibility than an oil base and it can withstand heat more than an oil base. I use latex on radiators and exterior aluminum.


----------



## diygal52 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied, I appreciate all the input.


----------

